
Introducing Swift for TensorFlow - runesoerensen
https://medium.com/tensorflow/introducing-swift-for-tensorflow-b75722c58df0
======
simonbyrne
Interesting background here:
[https://github.com/tensorflow/swift/blob/master/docs/WhySwif...](https://github.com/tensorflow/swift/blob/master/docs/WhySwiftForTensorFlow.md)

------
selljamhere
This seems like a natural progression toward integrating Tensorflow with
Apple's CoreML. With Tensorflow Lite's CoreML conversion, a native Swift
frontend could open doors for ML on iOS.

~~~
mjsweet
From the prebuilt packages page:

Note: Currently, the Xcode toolchains above only support macOS development.
iOS/tvOS/watchOS are not supported.

------
runesoerensen
Announcement discussion for context
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16719615](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16719615)

------
jclay
This is great, but does anyone else find themselves avoiding Medium articles?
The overlay "Pardon the Interruption" modal and the cluttered mobile
experience are really getting old.

~~~
nipponese
Not really. At the moment, it's kind of become an industry standard
replacement for Wordpress blogs.

